# Mustang Round Up



## rossjr (Jun 25, 2001)

Our club is having a Mustang Round up next month so I thought I'd post mine here. It's the Tamiya 1/48 P-51B that came with some extra parts and Cartagraph decals. I added an Eduard PE set, but sorry no pictures of the office. Tough to get shot through the Malcolm Hood....
































Enjoy!


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Love the Malcolm hood!


----------



## Jafo (Apr 22, 2005)

nice build, I too like the malcolm hood


----------



## KUROK (Feb 2, 2004)

Beautiful !


----------



## btbrush (Sep 20, 2010)

Very nice build. Hope to see pics of your 'Stang Roundup.
If it ain't got a prop, it ain't worth kakapoopoo.
Bruce


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

:thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------

